
Half of Republicans would support postponing 2020 election if Trump proposed it - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2017/08/10/in-a-new-poll-half-of-republicans-say-they-would-support-postponing-the-2020-election-if-trump-proposed-it/
======
twobyfour
This is how democracy devolves into autocracy.

